# First Vinyl Cutter



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

Well I just got some extra cash, and I am looking to snag a vinyl cutter. I am looking for a good cutter under $700. One of the cutters I have been looking at is the US Cutter laserpoint 24"

Is this a solid cutter?

I am looking for something that I can make die-cuts with, and possibly t-shirts. 

Right now, I am not looking to start a business (although later I might if I like doing this), I am looking to just make stickers and t-shirts for friends. 

How good of a cutter is this for that kind of stuff? What are the pros/cons of the cutter?

If you guys have any suggestions for other cutters (under $700) let me know 


Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

There are a lot of people that like and use the laserpoint cutter. Just go to their forrum if you can't find them, they are there. I bought my cutter from uscutter and am very proud of it and the work it does. That being said, I bought the Graphtec ce5000 60. It cost more than what your stating as your top pricing preference but I believe in the long run ( and maybe the short run too) you would be happier with the Graphtec. If you can't afford the CE5000-60, then the Craft Robo PRO is the same thing in a 15" version and should be quite a bit cheaper than the 24" version I have. (this is just an opinion formed after research on the internet and may or may not be the exact truth)


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> There are a lot of people that like and use the laserpoint cutter. Just go to their forrum if you can't find them, they are there. I bought my cutter from uscutter and am very proud of it and the work it does. That being said, I bought the Graphtec ce5000 60. It cost more than what your stating as your top pricing preference but I believe in the long run ( and maybe the short run too) you would be happier with the Graphtec. If you can't afford the CE5000-60, then the Craft Robo PRO is the same thing in a 15" version and should be quite a bit cheaper than the 24" version I have. (this is just an opinion formed after research on the internet and may or may not be the exact truth)


I might be able to go for the 15" version, but I am wondering if it is really worth the upgrade over the laserpoint cutter. I am just saying this because I am just getting started. If I do want to make money, I would probably just go straight to the CE5000-60 like you said. It all depends on how my first plotter goes.

I was just thinking about the laserpoint, because I am just starting up. I will be thinking about the Craft Robo PRO though. I might be able to drop the $900 for that. Could you just explain what the Craft Robo PRO does that the laserpoint doesnt? 

Sorry for having so many questions. I am just getting started


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

It is made to higher standards with better components. I am not sure but I think the laserpoint uses stepper motors from the descriptions of problems people have reported with it and the Graphtec uses servo motors with encoder information letting the machine know where the cutter head actually is rather that software telling it where it is supposed to be. I can't swear in a court room that I know this is fact but the Graphtecs are more popular than the cheaper ones and seems to have more of its problems turn out to be user error while the laserpoint will also have its number of user error problems, it seems to have a much bigger share of hardware problems than the Graphtecs.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Better parts......better tracking......a lot quieter.....An all around better machine. But the laserpoint is a good machine to start out with. I had 2 Refines that I used for the first couple of yrs and they worked good, but once I got a Graphtec there's just no comparison.


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

theflowerboxx said:


> Better parts......better tracking......a lot quieter.....An all around better machine. But the laserpoint is a good machine to start out with. I had 2 Refines that I used for the first couple of yrs and they worked good, but once I got a Graphtec there's just no comparison.


Yea, I bet. I am not sure how interested I am yet, so I think I will most likely go for the laser. I think I would rather get the laserpoint and a heat press instead of just a more expensive cutter. I am also wondering if anyone knows of any good, relatively cheap heat presses. Thanks for the help so far



DTFuqua said:


> It is made to higher standards with better components. I am not sure but I think the laserpoint uses stepper motors from the descriptions of problems people have reported with it and the Graphtec uses servo motors with encoder information letting the machine know where the cutter head actually is rather that software telling it where it is supposed to be. I can't swear in a court room that I know this is fact but the Graphtecs are more popular than the cheaper ones and seems to have more of its problems turn out to be user error while the laserpoint will also have its number of user error problems, it seems to have a much bigger share of hardware problems than the Graphtecs.


Somehow I skipped over this. I do understand that the hardware will not be as good as a graphtec machine, and I am going to have to accept that. It might not be the best machine, but it looks like it is a decent starting one


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

odoyale rules said:


> Yea, I bet. I am not sure how interested I am yet, so I think I will most likely go for the laser. I think I would rather get the laserpoint and a heat press instead of just a more expensive cutter. I am also wondering if anyone knows of any good, relatively cheap heat presses. Thanks for the help so far


I was in a similar start up situation. I had a $1800.00 budget to buy my cutter and heat press. Had to decide if I wanted a quality cutter and a cheap press or vise versa. I decided to buy the laserpoint 24 and put most of my budget towards my Hotronix STX-20, auto opening clamshell.
I am not sorry at all about my decision. The LP24 does everything I want it to do. I don't think it's going to last nearly as long as my heat press, but as income increases, I will budget for a Graphtec or Roland cutter to replace it. There is one thing I would warn you about the LP24. If you are planning on using it with a laptop, you may be limited to using USB only. This cutter works best with a com port, which is getting harder to find on computers these days. I had encountered some unusual issues until I installed a USB to com port emulator cable.
Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

Nvr2Old said:


> I was in a similar start up situation. I had a $1800.00 budget to buy my cutter and heat press. Had to decide if I wanted a quality cutter and a cheap press or vise versa. I decided to buy the laserpoint 24 and put most of my budget towards my Hotronix STX-20, auto opening clamshell.
> I am not sorry at all about my decision. The LP24 does everything I want it to do. I don't think it's going to last nearly as long as my heat press, but as income increases, I will budget for a Graphtec or Roland cutter to replace it. There is one thing I would warn you about the LP24. If you are planning on using it with a laptop, you may be limited to using USB only. This cutter works best with a com port, which is getting harder to find on computers these days. I had encountered some unusual issues until I installed a USB to com port emulator cable.
> Good luck with whatever you decide.


Thanks for the information. That is a really high quality heat press. I don't think I can drop that much on a heat press. If I got the laser cutter, I think my heat press budget is around $500. Are there any good heat presses I can get for that much?


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

odoyale rules said:


> Thanks for the information. That is a really high quality heat press. I don't think I can drop that much on a heat press. If I got the laser cutter, I think my heat press budget is around $500. Are there any good heat presses I can get for that much?


I heard a lot of good thinks about the Sunie heat press. Should fit within your budget. Do a search here on the forum to get more feedback. Check it out at SunIE.com


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

Nvr2Old said:


> I heard a lot of good thinks about the Sunie heat press. Should fit within your budget. Do a search here on the forum to get more feedback. Check it out at SunIE.com


I just looked into these presses and they look awesome. And they fit my budget. I might go for the 16x24 heat press. Thanks for the info!


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys. I am working on getting the vinyl cutter and plotter. I was wondering 3 things though. 

What kind of vinyl do you want to make stickers (die-cuts), and what else do you need-application tape maybe?

Also, what kind of vinyl can be used on t-shirts. And how can you make a foil t-shirt (the shiny gold on black).

Finally, does anyone know where to get blank t's for cheap?

I think I will be all set once I know this!


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

You need to consdier what type of software you will use. 

We recently added a USCutter to our shop. Initially we thought it was difficult-but then got some support (which was great) and now we love it. 

The best price on their cutters is on Ebay though. They do not have as long of a warranty-but up to 200 cheaper.

As for film for shirts-look at Stahls.com. Use a lot of pressure on the US Cutter and it will work fine. 

There are a lot of cutters out there that are a lot more expensive-not sure they work THAT much better. 

On a good note-I did get my US Cutter LP24 for about $350. Made enough to pay for it in just a few days. You should easily be able to afford a $350-$400 mistake if you can make it work at all.


----------



## BVersatile (Nov 29, 2009)

odoyale rules said:


> Thanks for the information. That is a really high quality heat press. I don't think I can drop that much on a heat press. If I got the laser cutter, I think my heat press budget is around $500. Are there any good heat presses I can get for that much?



I Have a Maxx By stahls. Even though I've never used any other machine, i was impressed with the quality and haven't had any problems with it. They are relatively cheap.

From what I've read though, a heat press is something you do not want to go cheap on (ebay $200 deal).


----------



## BVersatile (Nov 29, 2009)

Specialty Graphics Supply offers vinyl cutters, heat presses, transfer sheets, sign and t-shirt vinyl and more

This is where i get all my vinyl and heat applied vinyl. They have everything you have mentioned


----------



## beechcraft1900 (Nov 10, 2009)

I was in the same "limited budget situation" and decided to go with a good cutter (was between tthe gx-24 and the robo pro) and a more economical press (sunie 20x16, be aware the press is 20 or 24" wide, no deep). Ended up with a GX-24, no complaints, thought I would have more support from people at this forum should I had trouble setting it to work, very popular cutter. The Sunie press seemed ok at the begining, was pleased with it, but yesterday after approx. 15 t-shirts on it total since last week, it caught on fire... well, there were no flames, but smoke and a sudden electrical explotion. I dont think the press is bad, and I am hoping to get good customer service tomorrow, such as returning without paying any shipping, or something like that. The press is solid, I may have had bad luck, will probably take another one if, like I said, customer service is good... will let you know tomorrow.
As for the cutter again, I am glad I spent the xtra on the roland, watching the machine working, alone...it is a joy.Besides, if you ever want to sell it, I bet you would lose less money, they seem to keep their value ( very wanted machines). Not sure about the other brands, although the UScutter is such a bargain!! I was mainly concerned about getting frustrated setting the up the machine... . Good luck.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

beechcraft1900 said:


> The Sunie press seemed ok at the begining, was pleased with it, but yesterday after approx. 15 t-shirts on it total since last week, it caught on fire... well, there were no flames, but smoke and a sudden electrical explotion. I dont think the press is bad, and I am hoping to get good customer service tomorrow, such as returning without paying any shipping, or something like that. The press is solid, I may have had bad luck, will probably take another one if, like I said, customer service is good... will let you know tomorrow.


That's not a common problem with this press. If there is low amperage and a faulty breaker on the circuit you are using it could cause press electrical components to overheat. Check the circuit that you are using and make sure it is rated at 20 amps. Check the circuit breaker to make sure it is operational. Also do not use an extension cord unless its rated at 20 amps. If all above is OK then must be a faulty press.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I agree the Roland is the cadillac. We just could not afford it at the time when we had to replace the old one that just wore out.

I liked the package that stahls had with the tackle twill software. The tackle twill software is usually $700 or more. 

Seems like it was just slightly higher than the cutter stand alone.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would agree that the Roland GX24 is a good cutter, but it is certainly not the cadillac of cutters. It has limited downforce..250g..comes with a cutting program that is acceptable...not great and tracking over 24 inches is not reliable. I have owned three cutters, including the GX24. So I only speak from my own experience.


----------



## beechcraft1900 (Nov 10, 2009)

I dont think it is a faulty circuit or amperage problem, just bad luck, quality control issue, I looked inside the press from the bottom and the power cable socket melted down and a short accoured. They seem to be to close to ea other... I am not going to bad mouth the press, I like it, just bad luck.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> I would agree that the Roland GX24 is a good cutter, but it is certainly not the cadillac of cutters. It has limited downforce..250g..comes with a cutting program that is acceptable...not great and tracking over 24 inches is not reliable. I have owned three cutters, including the GX24. So I only speak from my own experience.


This is the first time I have read an unbiased opinion of the GX-24!


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

Teamwear said:


> You need to consdier what type of software you will use.
> 
> We recently added a USCutter to our shop. Initially we thought it was difficult-but then got some support (which was great) and now we love it.
> 
> ...


Yea, I was worried about the limited warranty. If the cutter malfunctions after the time, I am pretty much screwed.



BVersatile said:


> I Have a Maxx By stahls. Even though I've never used any other machine, i was impressed with the quality and haven't had any problems with it. They are relatively cheap.
> 
> From what I've read though, a heat press is something you do not want to go cheap on (ebay $200 deal).


I was thinking about going for the sunie 16x24 heat press. It seems to have good reviews, and it has a 300 dollar discount.



BVersatile said:


> Specialty Graphics Supply offers vinyl cutters, heat presses, transfer sheets, sign and t-shirt vinyl and more
> 
> This is where i get all my vinyl and heat applied vinyl. They have everything you have mentioned


Great, thanks for the link



beechcraft1900 said:


> I was in the same "limited budget situation" and decided to go with a good cutter (was between tthe gx-24 and the robo pro) and a more economical press (sunie 20x16, be aware the press is 20 or 24" wide, no deep). Ended up with a GX-24, no complaints, thought I would have more support from people at this forum should I had trouble setting it to work, very popular cutter. The Sunie press seemed ok at the begining, was pleased with it, but yesterday after approx. 15 t-shirts on it total since last week, it caught on fire... well, there were no flames, but smoke and a sudden electrical explotion. I dont think the press is bad, and I am hoping to get good customer service tomorrow, such as returning without paying any shipping, or something like that. The press is solid, I may have had bad luck, will probably take another one if, like I said, customer service is good... will let you know tomorrow.
> As for the cutter again, I am glad I spent the xtra on the roland, watching the machine working, alone...it is a joy.Besides, if you ever want to sell it, I bet you would lose less money, they seem to keep their value ( very wanted machines). Not sure about the other brands, although the UScutter is such a bargain!! I was mainly concerned about getting frustrated setting the up the machine... . Good luck.


Sorry to hear that your press malfunctioned. Please let me know what they say! As for the cutter... I would go for a more expensive one, but can't afford over $1000 cutters. Seeing that I am just getting into this business, I might end up buying one in half a year, but until then I will just deal with the LP24. I have heard pretty good things about it anyways, and with ebay you can't go wrong. If I wanted to resell it, I could probably sell it for how much I paid from ebay


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

Nvr2Old said:


> That's not a common problem with this press. If there is low amperage and a faulty breaker on the circuit you are using it could cause press electrical components to overheat. Check the circuit that you are using and make sure it is rated at 20 amps. Check the circuit breaker to make sure it is operational. Also do not use an extension cord unless its rated at 20 amps. If all above is OK then must be a faulty press.


I plan on doing this stuff from a regular power outlet. What should I do to prevent the press from overheating? 



charles95405 said:


> I would agree that the Roland GX24 is a good cutter, but it is certainly not the cadillac of cutters. It has limited downforce..250g..comes with a cutting program that is acceptable...not great and tracking over 24 inches is not reliable. I have owned three cutters, including the GX24. So I only speak from my own experience.


Thanks for the info. When I have more money to spend, I will get a better cutter



beechcraft1900 said:


> I dont think it is a faulty circuit or amperage problem, just bad luck, quality control issue, I looked inside the press from the bottom and the power cable socket melted down and a short accoured. They seem to be to close to ea other... I am not going to bad mouth the press, I like it, just bad luck.


Hopefully your next one will not have any problems


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

odoyale rules said:


> I plan on doing this stuff from a regular power outlet. What should I do to prevent the press from overheating?


I was lucky. When I set up my press I found a 20 amp circuit in the office/room I put the press in. Also found a separate 15 amp circuit in this room. I unplugged everything from the 20 amp circuit and plugged my press in. Then I plugged all other office equipment into the 15 amp circuit (computer, plotter, printer, lights, etc.)
Some people like Rodney had to have an electrician install a dedicated 20 amp circuit to his heat press. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t11607.html 
Find your circuit breaker junction box, plug a lamp in the room you want to set up press, shut off one circuit at a time (not the main 50-100 amp circuit) until the light goes off. Check all outlets at that room and look for a different one that will light the lamp. Once you find one or all circuits into that room, make note of the number written on the circuit breakers you shut off. Should have a number ranging from 10 to 30. Preferably the heat press should be plugged into a 20 amp circuit with nothing else on it.


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

Nvr2Old said:


> I was lucky. When I set up my press I found a 20 amp circuit in the office/room I put the press in. Also found a separate 15 amp circuit in this room. I unplugged everything from the 20 amp circuit and plugged my press in. Then I plugged all other office equipment into the 15 amp circuit (computer, plotter, printer, lights, etc.)
> Some people like Rodney had to have an electrician install a dedicated 20 amp circuit to his heat press. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t11607.html
> Find your circuit breaker junction box, plug a lamp in the room you want to set up press, shut off one circuit at a time (not the main 50-100 amp circuit) until the light goes off. Check all outlets at that room and look for a different one that will light the lamp. Once you find one or all circuits into that room, make note of the number written on the circuit breakers you shut off. Should have a number ranging from 10 to 30. Preferably the heat press should be plugged into a 20 amp circuit with nothing else on it.


Alright, I will have to give that a shot. I think my garage will probably have a 20 amp circuit. I also don't use any of the circuits in the garage. I am thinking it should work, because we had a fridge in there that worked fine, but it is not in use right now. Am I right?


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

odoyale rules said:


> Alright, I will have to give that a shot. I think my garage will probably have a 20 amp circuit. I also don't use any of the circuits in the garage. I am thinking it should work, because we had a fridge in there that worked fine, but it is not in use right now. Am I right?


Best thing would be to check circuits as I mentioned earlier. Just because there is nothing in the garage does not mean that circuit is not shared with other rooms of the house. Most fridge's will pull under 10 amps, so can't gauge by that. A heat press will pull at least 15 amps.


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

Nvr2Old said:


> Best thing would be to check circuits as I mentioned earlier. Just because there is nothing in the garage does not mean that circuit is not shared with other rooms of the house. Most fridge's will pull under 10 amps, so can't gauge by that. A heat press will pull at least 15 amps.


Alright, I will give that shot, thanks


----------



## BVersatile (Nov 29, 2009)

I ended up purchasing the GX 24 as well... i thought it would be better off in the long run to spend a little more money.


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

I just won a bid on an LP24 for $300. I think that is a solid deal. I was thinking about purchasing '12-Color GreenStar Calendered Vinyl 24" x 5 Yard Rolls.' Is this the type of vinyl to use for stickers (diecuts)? I decided that I am going to order my heat press a little later and want to start off with some stickers. Also, what else do you need? Application tape? An application tape roller?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I never heard of green star! Oracal is just about a standard but there a few people that swear by other brands.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

My post about Roland being the cadillac may not have been the best opinion as I do not have that model. I do have the Roland Stika-a much smaller not as functional model as the GX.

We really like the CutStudio software the Roland uses. Literally no training for new users when we have someone helping out at the shop or hire someone new. Using the print button in corel is easier than exporting or having to open another piece of software. 

The software is not as easily understood out of the box with the US Cutter. Now that we have figured it out it works great though. After we took the time to speak live with US Cutter the support was better than expected and it works fine for the $$.

If we could have justified buying something more expensive we would have-but we had other equipment needs at the same time to address.


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> I never heard of green star! Oracal is just about a standard but there a few people that swear by other brands.


Yea, I actually just found that out. Oracal 651 right? Also, what kind of application tape is the best for decals/stickers?



Teamwear said:


> My post about Roland being the cadillac may not have been the best opinion as I do not have that model. I do have the Roland Stika-a much smaller not as functional model as the GX.
> 
> We really like the CutStudio software the Roland uses. Literally no training for new users when we have someone helping out at the shop or hire someone new. Using the print button in corel is easier than exporting or having to open another piece of software.
> 
> ...


The USCutter software is compatible with Illustrator right? I plan on doing almost all of my work in illustrator before I send it to the software to plot it


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

odoyale rules said:


> The USCutter software is compatible with Illustrator right? I plan on doing almost all of my work in illustrator before I send it to the software to plot it


LP24 comes with SignBlazer. It is an older program. The owner died over a year ago, now ownership is in limbo, but still runs in trial mode. It is a stand alone Design and cut program. It also comes with a one year subscription to Signcut Pro.
I use Illustrator with Signcut Pro. It is a plug in cut only program, so it will integrate with Illy.


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

Nvr2Old said:


> LP24 comes with SignBlazer. It is an older program. The owner died over a year ago, now ownership is in limbo, but still runs in trial mode. It is a stand alone Design and cut program. It also comes with a one year subscription to Signcut Pro.
> I use Illustrator with Signcut Pro. It is a plug in cut only program, so it will integrate with Illy.


Great news. I will do that.

I have been reading the forums, and I noticed that some vinyl has to be applied wet? What does that mean and why?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Yea, I actually just found that out. Oracal 651 right? Also, what kind of application tape is the best for decals/stickers?

I use clear medium tac. had it so long and theres no name but it is a very popular brand if I could remember it. I don't want to cheap out and spoil an opportunity.


I have been reading the forums, and I noticed that some vinyl has to be applied wet? What does that mean and why?

I have the medium tac paper application tape/paper that you should use when doing wet. Never use the clear plastic application paper/tape for wet. That being said, I've never been sucessfull using a wet application technique. The sign vinyl (oracal651) keeps picking up with the application tape and I can do pretty good doing it dry. Never perfect but better than anyone besides myself has noticed without me pointing it out. Now that being said, I am full time caretaker for my wife and actually don't do a whole lot of signs or windows. Quite a few stickers but nothing very big besides the magnetic signs I do.


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> I use clear medium tac. had it so long and theres no name but it is a very popular brand if I could remember it. I don't want to cheap out and spoil an opportunity.
> 
> I have the medium tac paper application tape/paper that you should use when doing wet. Never use the clear plastic application paper/tape for wet. That being said, I've never been sucessfull using a wet application technique. The sign vinyl (oracal651) keeps picking up with the application tape and I can do pretty good doing it dry. Never perfect but better than anyone besides myself has noticed without me pointing it out. Now that being said, I am full time caretaker for my wife and actually don't do a whole lot of signs or windows. Quite a few stickers but nothing very big besides the magnetic signs I do.


Thanks. I will look into the clear medium tac application paper. Right now I am not looking to make signs, I just want to create stickers (diecuts)... the Oracal651 should work for that right? Or should I use something cheaper?

Also, what does wet application do vs. dry application? I never even knew wet application existed before today


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

odoyale rules said:


> Thanks. I will look into the clear medium tac application paper. Right now I am not looking to make signs, I just want to create stickers (diecuts)... the Oracal651 should work for that right? Or should I use something cheaper?
> 
> Also, what does wet application do vs. dry application? I never even knew wet application existed before today


 Oracal 651 all the way for me although if you have an account with Fellers, I hear good things about Shineright. 

A wet application allows you to slid the vinyl around to get it just where you want it placed


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> Oracal 651 all the way for me although if you have an account with Fellers, I hear good things about Shineright.
> 
> A wet application allows you to slid the vinyl around to get it just where you want it placed


That makes sense... Thanks. Is it better to start out with some crappy vinyl (a BGS sampler) or some better quality vinyl? I have a feeling that I won't be getting it right in one try.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

its ok for practice but if its actually crappy, I wouldn't even give away anything cut from it. Would hate to have someone say that crappy memorial sticker was made by me to someone wanting something nice after their grandma died.
The Oracal isn't that expensive and if your gonna keep in the business, you should get acquainted with Fellers and set up an account. Most people get free next day shipping with a $75 purchase. Any time the product wasn't in stock in a location that was close enough to get next day, they always let me know. They are good people to work with.


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> its ok for practice but if its actually crappy, I wouldn't even give away anything cut from it. Would hate to have someone say that crappy memorial sticker was made by me to someone wanting something nice after their grandma died.
> The Oracal isn't that expensive and if your gonna keep in the business, you should get acquainted with Fellers and set up an account. Most people get free next day shipping with a $75 purchase. Any time the product wasn't in stock in a location that was close enough to get next day, they always let me know. They are good people to work with.


I wouldn't plan on selling the stuff I make with this vinyl. If I start with oracal, will I waste a lot of it learning? Also do you need tools besides a cutter, vinyl and application tape?

Fellers sounds great. I will probably buy from them tonight


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I didn't waste as much learning to use the machine as I do making careless mistakes. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> I didn't waste as much learning to use the machine as I do making careless mistakes. Good luck.
> Terry


Great. I think I am going to just get 1 roll of practice vinyl, and 5 rolls of oracal. Hopefully that should do the trick!

So all you need for stickers is application tape and the vinyl (I just want to make sure I get everything in one purchase)?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

you sound like your ready to go. Good luck but don't get discouraged if this goes for a while and then slows down. A lot of business's go in cycles some times. Be a good people person and you should make some money.


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> you sound like your ready to go. Good luck but don't get discouraged if this goes for a while and then slows down. A lot of business's go in cycles some times. Be a good people person and you should make some money.


Thanks for the encouragement. I appreciate it.

I am about to buy some 'Med-Tac Rtape AT-60' for my stickers in the 6" and 14" size. Are these sizes good enough for a 24" cutter? Also, do I need to buy the non-transparent application tape? What is that for?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

the non transparent is paper and used either dry or wet.


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> the non transparent is paper and used either dry or wet.


Thanks. I just ordered a bunch of vinyl and transfer tape


----------



## HoleshotArtworks (Oct 26, 2009)

I have found from my experiance that I like to buy the clear application tape because it greatly aids in the alignment of multi layer graphics. Also I like to buy a 15" wide roll of application tape and a 24" roll. I find that the 15" roll works great for small decals. It's just easier to manage vs the 24" app tape. But if your doing 24" wide graphics it's nice to have an application tape that allows you to cover the whole thing in one shot. If your always going to be installing the graphics then you can use just the smaller roll and layer it. But if your selling it to someone who is installing the graphic themselves it may be easier and less confusing for the person to use. Just my opinion though. 

Good luck


----------



## beechcraft1900 (Nov 10, 2009)

odoyale rules said:


> Yea, I was worried about the limited warranty. If the cutter malfunctions after the time, I am pretty much screwed.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about going for the sunie 16x24 heat press. It seems to have good reviews, and it has a 300 dollar discount.
> ...


haven't heard from Sunie in two days, multiple calls, email, if you still haven't bought it yet, give it a second thought, I am with my business in standby and getting a new press as we speak, bad choise for me getting the sunie.


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

HoleshotArtworks said:


> I have found from my experiance that I like to buy the clear application tape because it greatly aids in the alignment of multi layer graphics. Also I like to buy a 15" wide roll of application tape and a 24" roll. I find that the 15" roll works great for small decals. It's just easier to manage vs the 24" app tape. But if your doing 24" wide graphics it's nice to have an application tape that allows you to cover the whole thing in one shot. If your always going to be installing the graphics then you can use just the smaller roll and layer it. But if your selling it to someone who is installing the graphic themselves it may be easier and less confusing for the person to use. Just my opinion though.
> 
> Good luck


Good to know. I don't know if I will be doing 24" graphics to start with. I will probably buy a 24" roll when I start needing it. 

As it turns out, the company I ordered from is out of 6" application tape. I am looking for something else that will work in the meantime. Is 14" and 12" a good combination? Or do you want something small?



beechcraft1900 said:


> haven't heard from Sunie in two days, multiple calls, email, if you still haven't bought it yet, give it a second thought, I am with my business in standby and getting a new press as we speak, bad choise for me getting the sunie.


I am sorry to hear that. I haven't bought the press yet, and I am actually going to buy it in a few weeks instead. I will keep researching that.


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

I think you made a wise decision ... your inexpensive cutter (laserpoint) will cut most anything you need. But if get a cheap press your application quality can suffer without you even knowing ..... sometimes after the customer gets the shirt and washes it.

As far as app tape try a 4 and 12 inch ( I seem to be using a lot of 4" )

As a beginner I practiced with the pen attachment on a roll of paper rather than waisting vinyl.

I also think you will be happy you did not get anything smaller than a 24" cutter

Good Luck


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Buggy has a good point. I had forgoten about using the pen to plot on paper rolls but I did that too. I have masking paper in rolls from painting cars and that helped me get somewhat familiar with the cutter before wasting vinyl. Although, I did waste some vinyl, it was mostly user error what with trying to learn Corel Draw and getting cutting master to work and figuring out what settings to use. One tip I can pass along is to hold the blade holder in you hand and grab a scrap piece of vinyl to set the blade depth. Just use your hand to drag the blade holder across the scrap vinyl and adjust the blade in or out to suit your preferences/needs.


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

buggie pilot said:


> I think you made a wise decision ... your inexpensive cutter (laserpoint) will cut most anything you need. But if get a cheap press your application quality can suffer without you even knowing ..... sometimes after the customer gets the shirt and washes it.
> 
> As far as app tape try a 4 and 12 inch ( I seem to be using a lot of 4" )
> 
> ...


I will try to buy 4" and 12" vinyl instead of the 6" I was going for. 

I am glad I picked the right cutter. I did buy a $11 roll of vinyl to practice on though, so I might as well use that. I also bought 5 other rolls of oracal 651. 

As for the heat press, what do you mean by skimping on a heat press? I was going to dish out around $400... I heard the Sunie ones are great unless they malfunction (which happens a lot). So are there any other options for around that price range? If you have good vinyl, and a decent heat press, will you run into problems?



DTFuqua said:


> Buggy has a good point. I had forgoten about using the pen to plot on paper rolls but I did that too. I have masking paper in rolls from painting cars and that helped me get somewhat familiar with the cutter before wasting vinyl. Although, I did waste some vinyl, it was mostly user error what with trying to learn Corel Draw and getting cutting master to work and figuring out what settings to use. One tip I can pass along is to hold the blade holder in you hand and grab a scrap piece of vinyl to set the blade depth. Just use your hand to drag the blade holder across the scrap vinyl and adjust the blade in or out to suit your preferences/needs.


Great, thanks for the tip


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

odoyale rules said:


> As for the heat press, what do you mean by skimping on a heat press? I was going to dish out around $400... I heard the Sunie ones are great unless they malfunction (which happens a lot).
> 
> Great, thanks for the tip


your last post seems to have the answer in it, however, I have no experience with a Sunie, I have 3 presses 

A cheap one ( all the wires are burnt and charred) _never again_

A hix 400 (I bought off craigs list for $200) _these are good presses_

A extra large 26 x 31 one 

*With a good press and decent vinyl you should have no problem turning out quality work


~~~~~~~_*Remember To MIRROR CUT Your Image*_~~~~~~~


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

buggie pilot said:


> your last post seems to have the answer in it, however, I have no experience with a Sunie, I have 3 presses
> 
> A cheap one ( all the wires are burnt and charred) _never again_
> 
> ...


I think I might try to avoid sunie presses. I never thought about using craigslist though... Brilliant


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone for helping me. I made my first decal today: 










And it wasn't hard at all! Thanks again


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

That's how it all Starts .......... Wish I could warn you about the effects of vinyl  ............ While cutting and experiencing the euphoria of true accomplishment You should never...I repeat NEVER google "screen press" , or " exposure unit " and under no circumstance ever google " wide format printer "  *These Are The Hazards of Vinyl*

*Have Fun*
*Pete G*


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

buggie pilot said:


> That's how it all Starts .......... Wish I could warn you about the effects of vinyl  ............ While cutting and experiencing the euphoria of true accomplishment You should never...I repeat NEVER google "screen press" , or " exposure unit " and under no circumstance ever google " wide format printer "  *These Are The Hazards of Vinyl*
> 
> *Have Fun*
> *Pete G*


Hahahaha. I already did before I got into it. I might have to snag those later when I have more spare cash


----------



## thesignman41 (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the Graphtec is a much better cutter than the Roland, it has more down force and speed and it comes with the stand! you have to buy the stand extra for the Roland. Besides the Graphtec costs less!


----------

